# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Fenómenos Meteorológicos raros

## embalses al 100%

Hola a todos.
Creo este tema para compartamos aquí fenómenos meteorólogicos raros, extremos, o que no se dan en nuestro país con mucha frecuencia. Y aquí os dejo el primero que he encontrado en la web www.cazatormentas.net, la lluvia engelante. Os dejo la definición, y algunos videos:




> *Qué es la lluvia engelante.*  
> 
> La lluvia engelante no es un hidrometeoro que se dé con frecuencia en nuestro país, aunque tampoco es desconocido. Tiene que ver con la capacidad del agua de bajar su temperatura por debajo del punto de congelación, 0ºC, sin congelarse (estado de subfusión). Esto ocurre porque el agua, para pasar al estado sólido desde el estado líquido, necesita de núcleos de solidificación. En agua pura, pequeñísimos cristales de hielo.
> 
> Ocurre que, si el agua se enfría lo suficientemente rápido como para que no haya tiempo de que se formen estas partículas del hielo, su temperatura desciende por debajo del punto de congelación, sin solidificarse, manteniendo el estado líquido.
> 
> Se producirá lluvia engelante bajo unas condiciones atmosféricas muy determinadas en las que debe existir un estrato atmosférico en el que la temperatura sea muy baja, y que esté cercano al suelo. Así, la precipitación inicial será de nieve que, al atravesar un estrato cálido en niveles inferiores, se fundirá... Pero al atravesar un estrato de aire muy frío cercano al suelo, entrará en estado de subfusión. Estas gotas de lluvia superenfriadas, al entrar en contacto con objetos sólidos, se solidifica automáticamente, crando capas de hielo muy peligrosas.
> 
> Son muy famosas las tormentas de hielo en Estados Unidos, por los daños que producen: carreteras, aceras y caminos convertidos en pistas de patinaje, tendidos de alta tensión y otros cableados que se derrumban por el peso o que cortocircuitan... Árboles destrozados por este mismo efecto, etc.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSPzMva9_CE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElRa06sLktI

----------


## nando

> Hola a todos.
> Creo este tema para compartamos aquí fenómenos meteorólogicos raros, extremos, o que no se dan en nuestro país con mucha frecuencia. Y aquí os dejo el primero que he encontrado en la web www.cazatormentas.net, la lluvia engelante. Os dejo la definición, y algunos videos:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSPzMva9_CE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElRa06sLktI


eso mismo ocurrió el año pasado en mi localidad creo no recordar ese fenómeno la lluvia fina se hizo hielo en el suelo y madre que cantidad tortazos se dierón yo conozco un caso que salió de su casa a un bar de al lado a trabajar y tortazo al canto y al hospital  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Algunos hechos extraños también han sido la tormenta supercelular de Aguilar de la Frontera en Córdoba, que dejó más de 200L/m2 en apenas 2 horas. Dejó dos muertos al ser arrastrado su coche. Estas tormentas tienen una espectacular intensidad de lluvia, y al quedarse estacionadas pueden dejar numerosos daños como es el caso. Aquí os dejo unas imágenes de la post-riada:


Estas son de la página de eltiempo.es, pueblicadas por Manu:

















Luego continúo, que hay que llenar el estómago.

Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Otro fenómeno fué también la tormenta de Alcalá de Guadaira, el día 2 de Octubre de 2007. Esta tormenta fue parecida a la que cayó en Écija, hace unas semanas pero mucho más intensa. En el caso de Écija fueron 70L/m2 en apenas 1H, y en Alcalá de Guadaira fueron 80L/m2 en apenas 20 min. La lluvia vino acompañada de una fuerte granizada también.
Murieron 2 personas, una al empotrarse un autobús contra su casa y sufrir un infarto, y otra al ser arrastro su coche con la riada en el interior del pueblo.
La fuerte tromba de agua originó tapones de coches en las calles acumulándose el agua en las mismas, hasta que el tapón cedía y la riada era peor. Aquí os dejo algunos videos, son impresionantes. Recomiendo verlos enteros. Como tenía que bajar la calle de agua para hacer eso :EEK!: :

http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&source...djOLQg&cad=rja
http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&source...0wIYEA&cad=rja

----------


## Luján

En mi tierra estos últimos años han acaecido "rarezas" meteorológicas varias:

La supertormenta sobre Santa Cruz de Tenerife de hará 10 años, donde murieron dos personas.La tormenta tropical Delta (2005): http://www.aemet.es/es/divulgacion/e...tropical_DeltaLas últimas lluvias de este año 2010 que inundaron todo el suroeste de la isla.
La primera fue una sucesión de pequeñas pero intensas tormentas que se creaban, desarrollaban, maduraban y disipaban en muy corto espacio y tiempo, dejando impresionantes valores de precipitaciones y provocando la inundación del puerto de Santa Cruz de Tenerife, además de diversos daños en toda la ciudad. Recuerdo que ese díai me tocaba coger el Ferry desde Santa Cruz a Agaete, en Gran Canaria, para volver a la Universidad. Fui el último que subió al barco, y mi padre se quedó encerrado en la terminal a causa de la riada. El coche al día siguiente tenía, según me contó mi padre, agua hasta la altura del volante.
Al llegar a Agaete (~80Km) sólo se veía una impresionante nube negra sobre Santa Cruz. El resto de la isla permanecía con cielos despejados.

La segunda, creo que todos la recordamos. Vientos fuertes, torres de alta tensión por los suelos, varios días sin luz, inundaciones, etc. Yo ya estaba en Valencia por ese entonces.

La tercera y más reciente ha sido bien cubierta por la televisión.


Curiosamente, todas esta situaciones han causado más daños en las vertientes sur que en las norte.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, abro este hilo para poder colocar todo lo que nos apetezca referente a sucesos y fenómenos meteorológicos extraños... muy extraños.

Y comienzo con lo siguiente, un par de vídeos en los que se muestran varios fenómenos que no es que se formen muy a menudo precisamente...








Mmmmmmmm que raro es ésto...  :Embarrassment:  :EEK!: 

Sólo cabe hacerse una pregunta: *¿HAARP en funcionamiento?* *¿ensayos estelares?*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

Las cosas de Iker Jimenez y ...........F. Lazaro  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Los dos primeros videos muestran un cielo cubierto y una formación más débil en forma de anillo.

No es un fenómeno inexplicable si se mira un poco más abajo y se encuentra una central térmica o un lugar que produzca altas cantidades de calor a la atmósfera. El calor desprendido por las chimeneas formaría una célula convectiva que bien puede formar esos adelgazamientos de las nubes. En el primer caso las adelgaza hasta que permite ver los rayos del Sol y en el segundo las elimina por completo al ser una capa menos potente.

El tercer vídeo es más sencillo de entender. Un buen tormentón en formación con el sol justo detrás.

----------


## REEGE

Una tormenta de hielo y nieve paraliza un tercio de EE.UU. y amenaza a Chicago.
hace 14 mins

Washington, 1 feb (EFE).- Un tercio de Estados Unidos se encuentra hoy bajo alerta por una "supertormenta" de nieve y hielo catalogada como "muy peligrosa", que ha obligado a cancelar casi 6.000 vuelos y tiene en la mira a Chicago y otras ciudades. 

El Servicio Nacional de Meteorología ha advertido de que la tormenta, que se mueve entre la frontera de Estados Unidos y Canadá, implica "potenciales riesgos para la vida" de aquellas personas que no se encuentren a resguardo cuando bajen las temperaturas.

Chicago, tradicionalmente una de las mas castigadas en el invierto por ser un lugar de fuertes vientos, se prepara para la mayor tormenta desde 1999, con vientos polares de casi 100 kilómetros por hora, nevadas de 60 centímetros y capas de hielo de 3 centímetros de grosor.

El aeropuerto O'Hare de Chicago ha cancelado hoy más de 4.400 vuelos en previsión de la "tormenta monstruosa", como ya la han bautizado los medios de Estados Unidos.

De acuerdo a los pronósticos, la mayor intensidad se producirá en hoy por la tarde y el miércoles por la mañana, especialmente en la zona de los Grandes Lagos, entre EE.UU. y Canadá, donde se esperan olas de casi 10 metros que pueden originar inundaciones.

En todo el país se suspendido casi 6.000 vuelos programados para hoy y las aerolíneas han anunciado que 2.700 previstos para mañana probablemente también sean cancelados.

"Esta tormenta pondrá a prueba los recursos de la ciudad y la paciencia de los ciudadanos", dijo Jose Santiago, jefe de la Oficina para Gestión de Emergencias de Chicago.

La agencia federal ha alertado de que en la zona de los Grandes Lagos, que toca los estados de Minesota, Wisconsin, Michigan, Illinois, Indiana, Ohio, Pensilvania y Nueva York, "las nevadas serán tan intensas que los servicios de emergencia no podrán mantener despejadas ni siquiera las carreteras principales y las autopistas".

"No viajen. Permanezcan dentro de sus casas. Los fuertes vientos y la ventisca de nieve convertirán el viaje en algo casi imposible. Esta es una tormenta muy peligrosa", alertó el Servicio Nacional de Meteorología.

Según la agencia estatal, la "supertormenta" cubrirá un tercio del territorio estadounidense, desde Nuevo México, en la frontera mexicana, hasta Vermont, en la frontera canadiense, y se desplazará a lo largo de la semana hacia el nordeste del país.

El presidente estadounidense, Barack Obama, se reunió hoy con la Secretaria de Seguridad Nacional, Janet Napolitano, y Craig Fugate, administrador de la Agencia Federal de Gestión de Emergencias (FEMA) para supervisar la situación de los equipos de emergencia.

Tras el encuentro, Obama remarcó "la necesidad de estar preparados para todo tipo de escenarios", entre los que incluyó la posibilidad de "importantes cortes de electricidad".

Los meteorólogos esperan que la "supertormenta" sea "una de las peores" de la temporada invernal, que este año ha sido especialmente fría con récords de nevadas en varios estados de Nueva Inglaterra.

Los aeropuertos de Dallas y Oklahoma City permanecen cerrados hoy debido a los fuertes vientos y la capa de hielo que cubre las pistas, y los estados de Oklahoma, Illinois, Kansas y Misuri han decretado el estado de emergencia.

"La gente debe reforzar las ventanas y esperar en casa. El sitio donde es más que probable resultar herido es fuera, en la carretera", afirmó Jay Nixon, gobernador de Misuri.

Más de un millar de efectivos de la Guardia Nacional se han desplegado en Oklahoma y Misuri, donde se han cerrado las escuelas, para hacer frente a los problemas derivados por las nevadas y las tormentas de hielo.

Por si fuera poco, el Servicio Meteorológico Nacional ha señalado que se prevé que se originen tormentas eléctricas en el sur del país, lo que eleva notablemente el potencial para que se generen tornados en Texas, Arkansas, Luisiana, Misisipi, Tennessee y Alabama.


Estos son fenómenos extraños, no????????

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fuente: http://www.photoshop-designs.com/gal...pectacular.jpg

Vaya formación nubosa  :Embarrassment: ... eso lo ve un cazatormentas... y se pone como loco, diría: _¡¡se va a formar un F6!!_  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que sea una nube lenticular, formada por la acción del viento :Wink: .

----------


## Luján

Cumulos Mammatus en Valencia. No es demasiado extraño, pero sí que haya estado bajo ellos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esos píxeles! jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Bonita foto Luján, yo todavía no he visto ninguno de esos  :Frown: 

Aquí os dejo también un fenómeno perfecto para este hilo  :Wink: 

Fue el 16 de marzo, por la mañana, me asomo a la terraza, y veo un arcoiris extraño, máxime cuando ni había llovido y nada de eso, solamente había algo de bruma. El fenómeno duró desde las 08:30 hasta las 09:15 más o menos.

En las imágenes no se ve muy bien ya que al estar muy próximo al Sol, la imagen pierde bastante, pero se veía perfectamente todos los colores...

Aquí os adjunto una normal y otra invertida en la que se ve lo que ocupaba aquello.

La pregunta es... se trata de un *¿arcoiris infralateral?*

----------


## Luján

Es que el nuevo álbum del foro permite 1800x1800, y la subí sin rectificar.

Lo que fotografiaste es lo que se llama un halo solar, me parece.

Recuerda que los arcoiris no se forman sólo por la lluvia, sino porque la luz solar atraviesa un prisma cualquiera y al hacerlo se despompone. Por lo tanto las nubes también pueden dar arcoiris. (http://www.suite101.net/content/nube...colores-a37057)

Recuerdo haber visto varias veces arcoiris completos, de 360º alrededor de la sombra del avión en el que viajaba cuando ésta se proyectaba sobre las nubes.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Cumulos Mammatus en Valencia. No es demaisado extraño, pero Sí que hay estado bajo ellos.



Una de esas creo que fotografié hace 3 años en Barcelona, durante una buena tormenta a las 09:00 de la mañana. Anda que cayó poca...

----------


## Luján

Si que tiene pinta de ser lo mismo,sí.

----------


## REEGE

Cazatormentas: Los "frikis" del mal tiempo
Autor:Pilar González

Madrid, 22 abr (EFE).- Auténticos frikis del mal tiempo: nevadas, tornados, granizo, lluvia o tormentas eléctricas..., todo les parece poco, son los cazatormentas y para compartir material, conocimiento y experiencias han constituido la Asociación de Cazatormentas y aficionados a la Meteorología (Acamet), con sede en Ronda.

Su presidente, Francisco José Martín, fue el único en España que tuvo la fortuna de "atrapar" con su cámara el tornado de Málaga de hace dos años, fenómeno este último que abunda en tierras americanas pero escasea al sur de Europa.

Tanto es así, ha explicado a Efeverde, que un grupo de asociados de Acamet quiere organizar un viaje a EEUU, por Alabama, Oklahoma o Nebraska, donde proliferan las agencias especializadas que organizan "Tornadostour".

Mientras tanto, se contentan con lo que sucede aquí, "que no es poco", a juicio de Francisco Jose Martín, apodado el "Chaparrón", y para quien las tormentas eléctricas son de los fenómenos "más interesantes".

El sistema ibérico, los Pirineos y la zona de Castilla-La Mancha, esta última por su amplitud de paisaje, son lugares más que recomendables donde apostarse con la cámara de fotos o de vídeo a la espera de una incidencia meteorológica.

De momento son unas cuarenta las personas que pertenecen a Acamet, en su gran mayoría jóvenes de entre 20 y 30 años, que estudian casi todos o han estudiado carreras ligadas a la ciencia o la naturaleza.

Martín, 52 años y de profesión administrativo, es uno de los más veteranos, y en su entorno: familia, vecinos, amigos y allegados, hace también de hombre del tiempo.

Los cazatormentas suelen estar muy duchos en conocimientos meteorológicos y gracias a Internet acceden a un sinfín de webs como la NOGAPS, que usa la marina estadounidense; la DWD, del servicio alemán de meteorología, o la JMA, su homóloga en Japón.

Sus "trofeos de caza", a veces peligrosos de obtener, los exhiben en un foro de meteorología naturaleza y senderismo que crearon hace más de seis años.

Recientemente han sido invitados a unas jornadas informativas por la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) a fin de establecer canales de colaboración.

La web Extrem Inestability, del cazatormentas americano Mike Hollingshead, es todo un referente para ellos. En España también hay otras páginas que marcan tendencia como "tiemposevero.es".

En ella, sus integrantes explican: "Sólo sabemos que es algo con lo que hemos convivido siempre, incluso antes de tener uso de razón. Mirar al cielo, desear una tormenta, abrir una ventana a la lluvia y al viento, pese a la regañina materna, madrugar para ver si por fin ha nevado... Todas estas cosas y muchas más nos unen".

Sus creadores cuentan cómo a mediados del año 2002 crearon el primer "komando", el KOKAM (KOmando KAzatormentas de Madrid), cuyos miembros originales fueron: Pedromad, Rayo, Mammatus y CumulusHumilis.

El KOKAM tuvo su "bautismo de fuego" el 26 de junio de 2002, con una familia de tormentas que atravesó la sierra de Guadarrama.

Luego se crearon otros komandos en varias zonas de España: entre otros el KOKACL (Castilla-León), KOKAL (zona de Levante), KOKAS (zona Sur) y GEK (Gipuzkoako Ekaitzak Komandoa).

Este grupo tiene incluso su propia guía, el MBK (Manual del Buen Kazatormentas), en donde se aconseja sobre materiales a utilizar, se descubren nidos y, sobre todo, se describe a las presas...

Los apodos son muy frecuentes entre los cazatormentas, algunos los escogen en inglés: "Storm" (Tormenta), "Gale" (Borrasca), "Black Cloud" (Nube Negra)... Otros son castellanos, como "Trueno", "Viento del suroeste" o "Caza nubes" y otros nada tienen que ver con la meteorología y son tan curiosos como "aspirina" o "bokerón".

Los hay de nombres mitológicos."Thor"; de profesiones: "astrofísico", "geógrafo"... EFE

Seguro que te gusta EMBALSES AL 100%

----------


## REEGE

Aqui os la dejo para que veais como a veces los vuelos no son nada tranquilos... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :EEK!: 

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/blogs/c...091645065.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Una de esas creo que fotografié hace 3 años en Barcelona, durante una buena tormenta a las 09:00 de la mañana. Anda que cayó poca...


Me autocito para explicar, si no lo sabéis por qué están estas nubes en algunas tormentas. Y la razón es que son un síntoma de una alta actividad tormentosa, por lo que esa tormenta tiene muchas papeletas de ser severa, aunque no tiene porqué serlo, puede ser también muy fuerte.

----------


## sergi1907

Nubes de estas se veían mucho por aquí a finales de agosto.
Por desgracia cada vez nos visitan menos :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

Un devastador tornado destroza Joplin, en Misuri, y causa al menos 24 muertos.

Washington, 23 may (EFE).- Un devastador tornado golpeó hoy con fuerza a la ciudad de Joplin, Misuri, que quedó prácticamente destrozada con cientos de heridos y, según la prensa local, al menos 24 muertos.  

El gobernador de Misuri, Jay Nixon, declaró hoy el estado de emergencia y ordenó el despliegue de la Guardia Nacional y de los equipos de atención médica para ayudar en el rescate de las víctimas. 

En declaraciones a CNN, el gobernador no quiso dar una cifra concreta de fallecidos, si bien medios locales como el diario News Leader informaron de las muertes de, al menos, de 24 personas. 

El impacto directo del tornado en esta ciudad, que tiene unos 50.000 habitantes, ha causado una devastación similar a la que sufrió la localidad de Tuscaloosa, en Alabama, el mes pasado, donde murieron 30 personas. 

El diario local de la ciudad, 'Joplin Globe', narra en su página web el aspecto desolado que ha dejado el tornado a su paso, con las calles prácticamente impracticables por la caída de árboles y postes de la luz. 

Los vehículos de emergencias trabajan a esta hora por toda la ciudad para ayudar a las personas atrapadas y recogen a los ciudadanos heridos con el fin de llevarlos los hospitales más cercanos. 

Muchos de los edificios públicos de la ciudad han resultado gravemente dañados, especialmente dos colegios de educación media y secundaria, así como el hospital regional "St. John", que quedó prácticamente destruido. 

Testigos presenciales han asegurado a los medios que el hospital fue golpeado directamente, no parcialmente, por el tornado, y varias de sus alas sufrieron incendios. De momento se conoce el alcance de los daños personales causados, aunque se da por supuesto que hay fallecidos en el edificio. 

Un cazador de " tornados", Steve Polley, dijo a la cadena CNN que la situación de Joplin era irreconocible, y que se había producido una "completa devastación". 

El tornado que ha golpeado Joplin forma parte de una cadena de tormentas que atravesó hoy algunos estados del medio oeste de Estados Unidos, como Wisconsin, Minesota y Misuri. 

En Mineápolis, los tornados han provocado el cierre de carreteras y autovías por la caída de arboles y tendidos eléctricos, además de haber provocado fugas de gas, y destrucciones de viviendas. De momento, la policía ha informado al menos de un muerto, y de 22 heridos en la ciudad. 

Las autoridades han advertido de que los tornados continuarán en las próximas zonas en la zona del medio oeste del país, y recomendaron a la población buscar resguardo.


Fuente:efeverde.com

----------


## REEGE

Un gran tornado causa al menos 116 muertos en Missouri.
Reuters  Hace 40 minutos
WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Un devastador tornado de casi 1,5 km de ancho mató al menos a 116 personas en Joplin, Missouri, cuando arrasó el corazón de la pequeña localidad del medio oeste estadounidense, llevándose a su paso el tejado de un hospital y destruyendo miles de casas y empresas.

Las autoridades meteorológicas estadounidenses dijeron que el tornado que alcanzó esta ciudad de 50.000 habitantes el domingo a la hora de la cena ha sido el que más víctimas mortales ha dejado en el país desde 1953.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *Un devastador tornado de casi 1,5 km de ancho mató al menos a 116 personas en Joplin, Missouri*


Con esa anchura, supongo que se trataría de un "_dedo de Dios_", no???

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Con esa anchura, supongo que se trataría de un "_dedo de Dios_", no???


Sí, y no ha sido el único. Se han registrado 6 EF5. Está siendo una de las temporadas más activas desde 1956.

----------


## REEGE

Aunque igual muchos de vosotros lo habeís visto...
Os dejo el enlace de la espectacular *"manga marina en las costas de Australia":*
http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/video/i...-25387422.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Aunque igual muchos de vosotros lo habeís visto...
> Os dejo el enlace de la espectacular *"manga marina en las costas de Australia":*
> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/video/i...-25387422.html


En Directo, no pero me gustaría mucho... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
En las Noticias sí :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: . Supongo que no será tan raro, tormenta severa y tornado)aunque en este caso sea e el mar). Lo espectacular ha sido la caza que le han dado, desde un helicóptero.

----------


## Luján

> En Directo, no pero me gustaría mucho...
> En las Noticias sí. Supongo que no será tan raro, tormenta severa y tornado)aunque en este caso sea e el mar). Lo espectacular ha sido la caza que le han dado, desde un helicóptero.


Según las noticias, lo raro ha sido también la duración que ha tenido, aparte de la cobertura.

No me gustaría estar en ese helicóptero cuando se forme otro tornado justo encima del mismo.  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Según las noticias, lo raro ha sido también la duración que ha tenido, aparte de la cobertura.
> 
> No me gustaría estar en ese helicóptero cuando se forme otro tornado justo encima del mismo.


Aquí está:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sí, y no ha sido el único. *Se han registrado 6 EF5*. Está siendo una de las temporadas más activas desde 1956.


Vaya... pues entonces me da a mí que habrán salido de paseo unas buenas cuantas "Dorothys"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 






> No me gustaría estar en ese helicóptero cuando se forme otro tornado justo encima del mismo.


Yo tampoco tengo muchas ganas  :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Vaya... pues entonces me da a mí que habrán salido de paseo unas buenas cuantas "Dorothys" 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo tampoco tengo muchas ganas


Jajajaja, y ¿que lo hagan igual? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Jajajaja, y ¿que lo hagan igual?


Jajaja, unas cuantas latas de cerveza y de coca-cola hacen falta  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Anda que no le costó nada a la _condená_ para que volara  :Cool: , espero que hayan perfeccionado un poco la técnica desde entonces, porque sino... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Jajaja, unas cuantas latas de cerveza y de coca-cola hacen falta 
> 
> Anda que no le costó nada a la _condená_ para que volara , espero que hayan perfeccionado un poco la técnica desde entonces, porque sino...


Jajajaja...que de camionetas. Por lo menos es una buena forma de reciclar latas.

"EF5" vuelo de Dorothy



 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mirad esta imagen:



¿Qué diablos es todo ese "manchón" blanco-rosáceo que aparece sobre el Atlántico?  :Confused: 

¿Calima o nieblas de esas raras? No parece...

----------


## Luján

No es nada más que el reflejo del Sol en las nubes.

Anocheciendo en la Península, los rayos del Sol están bajos y se reflejan en las nubes, dándole colores rojizos.

----------


## ben-amar Jr

pues sino llegas a decirlo, yo creía que era una gran tormenta que veía hacia aquí gracias Luján

----------


## Luján

> pues sino llegas a decirlo, yo creía que era una gran tormenta que veía hacia aquí gracias Luján



Tormenta la que se ve en esas imágenes justo sobre Venecia.

Menuda Coliflor (como las llama mi jefe)  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Tormenta la que se ve en esas imágenes justo sobre Venecia.
> 
> Menuda Coliflor (como las llama mi jefe)


Es grande, es grande...
Seguro que ha dejado algo más que agua y granizo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hablando de nubes raras, fijaos de estas sobre la India:

----------


## Luján

Sí que hay viento en altura por esa zona!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Sí que hay viento en altura por esa zona!!


Como está el huracán tirando, eso es lo que arrastra... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hablando de nubes raras, fijaos de estas sobre la India:


Me autocito. Ya se lo que son esas nubes. Lo diojeron ayer en las Noticias, y es que están causando estragos en la India.
Son las temidas lluvias monzónicas. Menudo desarrollo vertical deben de tener, para soltar lo que sueltan :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: ...

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por la aclaración... menos mal, que no se acuerdan mucho de España, no??
Mejor así!!! Más vale y pronto lleguen buenas lluvias por buena parte de África ya que me parece que están con una buena sequía... :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Gracias por la aclaración... *menos mal, que no se acuerdan mucho de España, no??*
> Mejor así!!! Más vale y pronto lleguen buenas lluvias por buena parte de África ya que me parece que están con una buena sequía...


Creeme, mejor que no se acuerden nunca. España, al ser una península, según dónde te encuentres puede llamarse los vientos de una manera u otra. Me explico:

Si estás en el N(Galicia, Asturias, Cantabría, País Vasco) de la Península, los vientos favoralbles a la lluvía y el frío son los de componente N-NW. Y los secos los de componente S.

Si te encuentras en el S, tienes que dividirlo en dos partes:
   SW: Los vientos favorables serían de componente S-SW-W. Y los secos los de E-NE-N
   SE: Los vientos favorables serían S-SE-E, y los secos, N-NW-W.

Si te encuantras en la zona E, Los vientos favorables, serían los de componente E-SE-NE, mientras los secos serían W-NW-SW.

Si te encuetras en el centro, reza para que crezca alguna tormenta, o fíjate en la costa más cerca que tengas.

Es decir en condiciones normales de(no probabilidad de crecimiento vertical de tormentas interiores) los vientos favorables que traen lluvias, serían los vientos marítimos, y los no favorables serían los que vienen de tierra adentro.

Hay que tener encuenta lo que acabo de explicar para entender los monzones, y porque los cambios de vientos influyen tanto en que si te llueve o no.
Los monzones más comunes son los que se registran en la India, o también hay otros en otras partes de mundo. Pero los de la India son especialmente fuertes(los de verano), porque los vientos soplan de S a N, trayendo a las costas mucha humedad, que mezclado con el calor al estar en una zona tropical, hace que las nubes crezcan rápidamente y descargan gran cantidad de agua. Superan los 100L/m2 diarios, y en los más fuertes se han registrados hasta 400L/m2 al día. 

Los vientos monzónicos peores son los de verano, ya que son los que dejan lluvias, mientras que los de invierno que soplan de N a S dejan clima seco, ya que soplan desde el interior.

Espero no equivocarme :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: .

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 
> Espero no equivocarme.


Por lo que yo sé, no te has equivocado. Siempre y cuando sólo miremos situaciones muy básicas, de blanco o negro. Si se empiezan a meter grises, la cosa puede cambiar. Más aún si le ponemos colores.  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Un fenómeno raro que observaron mis padres en Tenerife, allá por abril.

Tiene la pinta de ser un rayo de Sol, pero un poco (muy) raro.

----------


## ceheginero joven

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Pero que es eso?????  :Big Grin: 

Parece una especie de tornado  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡¡pero si , salvo que me equivoque, tiene hasta ondas alrededor!!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Fenomenos X  :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Parece una bomba nuclear  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Tornados y bombas nucleares seguro que no es.  :Stick Out Tongue: 


En todo caso, sería un tornado de Sol. La foto está orientada al oeste al anochecer. El fenómeno está justo por donde se pone el Sol, un poco al norte de La Palma.

----------


## ben-amar

¡ya está!  :Smile: 
Una erupcion solar justo antes de hundirse en el mar, un poco al norte de La Palma  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso es un efecto optico que se produce al reflejarse el sol en el agua del mar al oscurecer. Eso sçi, un fençomeno espectacular. Otro fençomeno relacionado es el "Rayo verde".

----------


## ben-amar

> Eso es un efecto optico que se produce al reflejarse el sol en el agua del mar al oscurecer. Eso sçi, un fençomeno espectacular. *Otro fençomeno relacionado es el "Rayo verde"*.


bla, bla, bla ...........
Fotos, queremos fotos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Eso es un efecto optico que se produce al reflejarse el sol en el agua del mar al oscurecer. Eso sçi, un fençomeno espectacular. Otro fençomeno relacionado es el "Rayo verde".


La verdad es que no creo que tengo mucho que ver con el rayo verde, que he visto y que no es ni rayo ni verde. No hya fotos porque la última vez que lo ví  fue en Canarias y hace mucho tiempo.

El rayo verde, simplificando, no es más que la luz solar cuando atraviesa la capa muy, pero que muy superficial del mar en el horizonte, durante su puesta, refracción-difracción, más que reflexión. Realmente, lo que se observa como rayo verde es el propio Sol, que pasa de su amarillo-anaranjado típico de las puestas a un turquesa-esmeralda, durante sólo un muy muy corto periodo. Para poder observarlo es necesario que se complan muchas condiciones, entre otras, que el observador esté en la costa.

En el caso que nos ocupa, creo más plausible que sea un efecto de la nubosidad que con el agua. Más aún cuando el fenómeno duró algo más de diez minutos, tiempo suficiente para que hablara con mis padres por teléfono, colgaran, fueran a por la cámara y tomaran unas cuantas fotos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> La verdad es que no creo que tengo mucho que ver con el rayo verde, que he visto y que no es ni rayo ni verde. No hya fotos porque la última vez que lo ví  fue en Canarias y hace mucho tiempo.
> 
> El rayo verde, simplificando, no es más que la luz solar cuando atraviesa la capa muy, pero que muy superficial del mar en el horizonte, durante su puesta, refracción-difracción, más que reflexión. Realmente, lo que se observa como rayo verde es el propio Sol, que pasa de su amarillo-anaranjado típico de las puestas a un turquesa-esmeralda, durante sólo un muy muy corto periodo. Para poder observarlo es necesario que se complan muchas condiciones, entre otras, que el observador esté en la costa.
> 
> En el caso que nos ocupa, creo más plausible que sea un efecto de la nubosidad que con el agua. Más aún cuando el fenómeno duró algo más de diez minutos, tiempo suficiente para que hablara con mis padres por teléfono, colgaran, fueran a por la cámara y tomaran unas cuantas fotos.



No tiene porqué ser en el mar, lo del rayo verde.
Yo he visto imágenes de uno captado al anochecer, pero cuando se ponía por una montaña. Creo que las vi en la web de cazatormentas.com

----------


## Luján

> No tiene porqué ser en el mar, lo del rayo verde.
> Yo he visto imágenes de uno captado al anochecer, pero cuando se ponía por una montaña. Creo que las vi en la web de cazatormentas.com



Sí, he leído sobre esos rayos verdes fuera del mar, pero son los menos. Creo que sobre un 75% o más de los rayos verdes observados son relacionados con el mar, los otros con la existencia de una inversión térmica de intensidad moderada a fuerte.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Sí, he leído sobre esos rayos verdes fuera del mar, pero son los menos. Creo que sobre un 75% o más de los rayos verdes observados son relacionados con el mar, los otros con la existencia de una inversión térmica de intensidad moderada a fuerte.


En resumen, que es un fenómeno, muy raro, y que no se todos los días, ni diría yo, todos los años.

----------


## Luján

> En resumen, que es un fenómeno, muy raro, y que no se todos los días, ni diría yo, todos los años.


Yo, en lo que llevo vivido, he visto muy pocos rayos verdes, pese a haber vivido en un lugar privilegiado para observarlo. Alguno sí que he visto, o eso quiero creer, pero pocos.

En una zona, no se da todos los días, pero sí es probable que se dé varias veces al año. El problema reside en coincidir el día que se está en la zona, con el que se produce el fenómeno, que es impredecible.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí os dejo unas imágenes del Rayo Verde, sacadas de cazatormentas. Fueron tomadas en Julio de 2009:





Autor: BlackCloud

Y aquí os dejo otros ejemplos de Rayo Verde sacados de http://www.madrimasd.org

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo otro fenómeno, la mar de raro, pero interesante y fascinante. Es una noticia y video, sacados de cazatormentas:

*Vórtices toroidales atmosféricos*


Miércoles, 04 de Enero de 2012 15:28


Vórtice toroidal formado en el penacho de humo durante la erupción del volcán Etna, 08.06.2000.

 La atmósfera y la Naturaleza en general no deja de ofrecernos maravillosos espectáculos y fenómenos que producen una enorme curiosidad; y el fenómeno de los vórtices toroidales es, sencillamente, fascinante.

La imagen superior se corresponde con una captura del vídeo que se presenta a continuación, y que muestra el desarrollo de un vórtice toroidal en el penacho de humo originado por la erupción del volcán Etna (Sicilia, Italia), el 8 de junio del año 2000. Si el vídeo no tuviese título, ni se observase el penacho de humo inferior, no sería difícil pensar que el fenómeno lo ha producido una persona que fuma un cigarrillo.




Este tipo de vórtices también se han formado en otros volcanes, como el Eyjafjallajökull durante la erupción de 2010, y también lo registramos en este portal.
Llegados a este punto, es posible que el lector se esté preguntando qué es un vórtice toroidal y, por ende, qué es un toroide y/o toro.
Bien, es fácil deducir que un vórtice toroidal es un vórtice con forma de toroide o desarrollo toroidal. Y un toroide es una forma geométrica que se obtiene haciendo rotar una curva cerrada alrededor de un eje central. Si la curva cerrada es una circunferencia, se obtiene un toro o forma geométrica en anillo o donut, que es la forma más similar al tipo de vórtices atmosféricos que nos ocupa.



Toro. Fuente: Wikipedia.
Estas formas o desarrollos toroidales también es posible encontrarlos en la atmósfera asociados a otros orígenes. El menos amable, las bombas nucleares... La nube en forma de hongo que generan las explosiones nucleares también pasan por una fase en que su estructura y desarrollo es toroidal.
Y en casos más amables y exclusivamente relacionados con la Meteorología en estado puro, en nubes convectivas.

Por último, la dinámica de estos vórtices es sencillamente apasionante... ¿Quieres ver qué ocurre si dos vórtices toroidales chocan de forma frontal? ¡No os perdáis el siguiente vídeo!




Saludos!

----------


## Luján

Vamos, que un vórtice toroidal es lo que hacen algunos fumadores cuando expulsan el humo con la boca cerrada como una O.

O también lo que se obtiene si dentro de una botella de 2l, por ejemplo, de plástico tienes humo o polvo en suspensión y la aprietas enérgicamente.


Es un fenómeno bastante común, pero raro de ver a esa escala.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os dejo otro fenómeno meteorológico y un poco astronómico también raro. Se llama Parhelio, por lo tanto se verán 2 o 3 soles. La información del fenómeno que os detallo ahí abajo está extraída de la página MeteoCehegín4u.

Dice la cultura meteorológica popular que cuando se visualizan, simultáneamente, dos o tres soles en el cielo, es que se está preparando un cambio de Tiempo. Sin indagar demasiado en si este método de previsión es fiable o no, la cuestión es que ayer si vieron desde Cehegín y el Tiempo va a cambiar durante los próximos días. Si alguien ayer por la tarde, poco antes del ocaso, pudo disfrutar de ese bello espectáculo atmosférico, sepa antes de nada que no era ni mucho menos una ilusión óptica, sino mas bien un meteoro de tipo óptico al que científicamente se le conoce como Parhelios (par- dos y helios Sol). No siempre se pueden ver con nitidez, o los dos a la vez, pero ayer por la tarde, desde el Observatorio Meteorológico de Cehegín Ciudad, si que se mostraron en todo su esplendor. Su visualización por parte de un observador situado en la superficie terrestre, se debe a la refracción de la luz solar en los cristales de hielo, que tienen forma hexagonal y están colocados horizontalmente con respecto al suelo. Estos cristales de hielo son los que forman dos tipos de nubes altas, los cirros y cirroestratos, tratándose en este caso concreto de los últimos. Este meteoro óptico es primo hermano de los arcos iris, iridiscencias, coronas, etc.. y es mas frecuente cuanto a mayor latitud nos encontremos, aunque si bien es verdad, puede presentarse en cualquier lugar del mundo.

Aquí las fotos del parhelio, por Juan David Perez (MeteoCehegín):
Parhelio visto desde Cehegín en la tarde del jueves 29 de Octubre de 2010.


Detalle del Parhelio derecho visto desde Cehegín.


Un saludo cordial

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es una refractación de la luz del Sol a través de una lámina de nubes enmarañosas o altas. 
O sobre todo cuando el sol está bajando o subiendo.
Yo nunca he observado uno.
Gracias por las fotos.

----------


## REEGE

Yo no sé si se está preparando un cambio de tiempo o no, pero hoy el atardecer en el Fresnedas ha sido de lo más "rarito"...
Unas nubes muy raras y mucho paso de aves; cormoranes, garzas y hoy muchos mirlos saltando por los setos del poblado muy escandalosos!!
Las placas de hielo del cuenco amortiguador del Fresnedas ya se han empezado a derretir... os enseñará muy pronto unas fotos que no tienen desperdicio.
Un saludo y bonitas fotos ceheginero.

----------

